# Racing Tricycles



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I would like to convert a relatively high end steel track bike/fixie into a tricyle, or just buy a racing tricycle. Anyone know where I can find a conversion mechanism in the US? There are such conversions available for children's bikes but none are high end ones with 700C wheels and they all weigh a ton, thus negating any lightweight bike.

http://www.trikezilla.com/Home_Page_QBVX.php

There's this outfit in Belgium that builds racing trikes but they haven't responded to my e-mails yet. Perhaps there's a language barrier.

http://www.supertrike.be/index_en.htm

Check out these videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k-o2-1IA4A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QX5GFvWjIFs

Unfortunately, the stupid American version of a "racing tricycle" is some 250 pound guy on some stupid oversized kiddie bigwheel. Its disgraceful. Look at google or youtube.

I'm hoping to have a Colnago/De Rosa/Bianchi/Pinarello or some other high end steel track bike and use Campagnolo Record track components with deep V wheels or disks.

Its also cool if I can locate a custom frame maker and build a Ti road bike.

I have a high-school aged son who is autistic and can't balance on a regular bicycle. Call it a developmental disability or whatever you want. Even then, he rides the crap out of his bike with adult "training wheels." He's really fast. I would like to get him a bicycle he so deserves, so that he can shed those "training wheels."


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

There are a couple of guys that live near me who race trikes that are wheelchairs. Neither have legs. I wonder what you'd get if you Googled racing wheelchairs, or sports equipment for handicapped persons?

BTW I can empathize with you and your son. I taught autistic kids for 20 years.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Lotsa recumbent trikes out there. Darned fast too, with the right motor.

http://www.terratrike.com/models.php

http://www.catrike.com/

http://www.greenspeed.com.au/trikes.html

etc.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Research Ken Rogers in the UK who produces real racing trikes and conversion kits. Trike racing thrives in the UK. I know a guy here in Canada who has the conversion kit on a bike. In fact I had a go at riding it in a parking lot recently. It was damn near impossible.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Agree, the UK route is the way to go. If you can't get a response from Ken Rogers, perhaps a way to get good info is to start by contacting the UK Secretary at _The Tricycle Association_ (near bottom of page).
http://www.tricycleassociation.org.uk/


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you very much for the information !

Ken Rogers is in Cranford, Middlesex. I found this web page but all the links are dead. I have a phonenumber though and I'll give him a call.

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/RogersK_main.htm

Some pictures... but I suspect Ken Roges went out of business in the 1990s...

http://www.tricycleassociation.org.uk/RogersGallery.html

I know Holdsworth. I didn't know they made Trike conversions.

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/trike-conversion-components.html

Great! I found a high end manufacturer in Oxford! 
http://www.trykit.com/

Wow 

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/trykit/N... frames/images/011 Racing Trike for Itali.jpg
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/trykit/N...shed by the customer it weighs 20lb (9kg).jpg
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/trykit/New TRYKIT machines and frames/images/012 Racing trike for USA.jpg


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

Another UK company - I have seen Bob Jackson racing trikes pop up on ebay. Their website doesn't mention them, but perhaps an email or phone call would help - they offer custom, so maybe they still do them that way.


----------



## FixedGuru (Feb 8, 2011)

*UK Trike Builders*

I think you will find that both of the brothers comprising Ken Rogers retired a few years ago, although as a prolific trike builder there are still a number of their machines around in the UK, they also made a conversion kit for bicycles.

Higgins are another major builder which have also stopped trading.

The only significant trike builders in the UK are Longstaff and Trykit, otherwise you are looking at a one off from an established frame builder, who will probably use a rear axle assembly from one of the the two specialists.


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*Looks like UK is the best option*

Back in my hometown we had a cyclist that was part of our local club and he had cerebral palsy. I remember he had a racing trike like you mention but cannot remember the brand. Paul Jalbert was a real nice guy. There is a small write-up about him and it mentions him wanting a UK-made trike. 

http://www.projectfriendship.com/pdfs/2003PaulJalbert.pdf


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Have you looked st Spectrum Cycle? They are near the Lehigh Valley Velodrome in Trexlertown, PA. They've make several custom track tandems, and I'm sure that a fixed gear tricycle is well within their expertise, and I wouldn't be surprised if they have built them before.


----------



## internationalchic (Oct 29, 2013)

I race on a Specialized S Works Amira with Zipp wheels and Di2 shifters. All of us on the race circuit have the same concerns you do. We use Trykit in the UK, which is just a custom made axle to replace the back tire of any bike to throw on 2 rear wheels. Also recommend a steering damper (Hopey) which helps significantly with balance. These types of regular uprights tip over in corners easily, so unless he is racing, I recommend a terra trike or recumbent with two wheels in back. The advantage to our uprights is we can break them down to travel to international races


----------

